# Szczerbiak....Worth the maximum extension?!?



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

What's up in Wally's World?... I just read an article on nba.com that he is seeking the maximum extension with the Wolves or otherwise play out his final year in his contract and become a RFA... and he even compares himself with Marion and Davis who have recently gotten the max. extensions....

First of all... As much as his scoring avg. are similar with both players above, there is no way that he deserves the maximum like the other two... Marion and Davis bring so much more to the table with all around games... I'm not sayin' that Wally shouldn't get paid, but for him to compare with these other two is just not a good idea on his part... I mean you be the judge... Baron and Shawn almost avg. double-doubles this season while getting almost 2 SPG... Wally is just not an all around player like both Davis and Marion.... But he definately would have the last touch in any close game for me....

You figure the stats.... What do you think? Is he worth the MAX?

Wally

GP/GS 82/82
PPG 18.7 
RPG 4.8 
APG 3.1 
SPG .80 
BPG .26 
FG% .508 
FT% .831 
3P% .455 
MPG 38.0 

Baron

GP/GS 82/82
PPG 18.1 
RPG 4.3 
APG 8.5 
SPG 2.10 
BPG .57 
FG% .417 
FT% .580 
3P% .356 
MPG 40.5 


Shawn

GP/GS 81/81
PPG 19.1 
RPG 9.9 
APG 2.0 
SPG 1.84 
BPG 1.06 
FG% .469 
FT% .845 
3P% .393 
MPG 38.4 




JaK


----------



## Hawkeye Pierce (Jul 15, 2002)

he needs to up his rebounds to 5.5 and his assists to at least 4 probably 4.5 and at least get 1 steal per game, however he is most definitely one of the best shooters in the game today illustrated by his 45% from downtown and 50% from the field so as of right now id say no max but next year he may be worth it.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Marion isnt worth the money either.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well, IMO Marion is at least better than Szczerbiak. So the money was somewhat justified. However, I think the T-Wolves are probably gonna let Wally walk or trade Garnett. 1 of the 2....


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Didn't Wally play mostly at the 2 position last year?

BTW, Shaw Marion could learn to pass better, as his assists aren't anything to write home about ; having watched him play and seeing that he usually doesn't pass that well anyway for sf.

Baron really gets after it - but his shooting % and FT % really aren't that great either.

Wally is a good player, Marion is better, imo. But I consider Baron better than both Wally & Marion, but he does play a different position than them.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

It depends, everyone has got their specialty.

Wally-Points, and his shooting %

Baron-Points, and assists

Marrion-Points, and Rebounds

If I had a team in which no one has high shooting %, I'd get Wally,

If I had a team that can't pass the ball to others, I'd get Baron

If I had a team that can't rebound, I'd get Marion.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Thank You John for saying that, Davis is definitely a Max player but neither Marion nor Wally deserve such contracts, Marion makes the highlights but can't really create his own shot and goes through stretches when he can't hit that little jumper. He's great on the break and a great defensive reboumder but 79 mill worse than the Allen Houston 100 mill contract almost. Seattle doing the right thing by not overpaying for Rashard Lewis as is Sac Town by not maxing out Bibby. Steve Francis is deserving of a Max deal too. 


Wally is a fine player but isn't worth the Max not that versatile , d is suspect so are rbs, and assists numbers. More of a spiced up Mike Miller.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Didn't Wally play mostly at the 2 position last year?
> 
> BTW, Shaw Marion could learn to pass better, as his assists aren't anything to write home about ; having watched him play and seeing that he usually doesn't pass that well anyway for sf.
> ...


But he does play more minutes.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Well, IMO Marion is at least better than Szczerbiak. So the money was somewhat justified. However, I think the T-Wolves are probably gonna let Wally walk or trade Garnett. 1 of the 2....


True, but I think Baron is the closest thing that is worth the MAX but teams decide to stick with mediocrity, so go blame the Suns and soon-to-be the Wolves.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Didn't Wally play mostly at the 2 position last year?
> 
> BTW, Shaw Marion could learn to pass better, as his assists aren't anything to write home about ; having watched him play and seeing that he usually doesn't pass that well anyway for sf.
> ...


He has the go full speed with the ball when he drives speaking of Marion because he got no handle. You cant ask for a guy with no smarts and handles to generate passes when moving with the ball.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> He has the go full speed with the ball when he drives speaking of Marion because he got no handle. You cant ask for a guy with no smarts and handles to generate passes when moving with the ball.


You got that right, John! I agree that Marion hasn't the handles or the basketball IQ to generate passes, which is why he hovers at 2 a game even though he has Marbury & Penny to pass to.


----------



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> You got that right, John! I agree that Marion hasn't the handles or the basketball IQ to generate passes, which is why he hovers at 2 a game even though he has Marbury & Penny to pass to.


Penny can barely walk anymore...

JaK


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JaK</b>!
> 
> 
> Penny can barely walk anymore...
> ...


I don't know about that, he looked pretty good in all of the games I saw him in last year...especially when he was in Toronto and pulled a win out of nowhere with his fast legs and quick mind.


----------



## BigBoi (Aug 12, 2002)

*Wally*

I don't know, I think Wally just brings a different style of play than what is "popular". Sure his D isn't the greatest, but when you look at his stats they stand up well next to the other 2 players. Maybe is he was a little more popular and tried to dunk and do more crossovers instead of pulling up for the jumper he'd deserve as much as Marion...


----------

